# Christmas Traditions Around the World



## debodun (Dec 14, 2020)

Some good reading, if anyone is interested.

https://www.countryliving.com/entertaining/g4933/christmas-traditions-around-the-world/

https://www.goodhousekeeping.com/ho...how-christmas-is-celebrated-around-the-world/

https://people.howstuffworks.com/cu.../christmas-traditions-around-the-world-ga.htm


----------

